# Do any thrash metal bands use a fretless bass?



## BulletBelt (Nov 21, 2012)

.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 21, 2012)

Sadus?


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

Make one then do it, the answer will then be known as yes.


----------



## JoshBassistCT (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know about Thrash bands, but the band Beyond Creation uses a fretless bass, and I think there was a fretless bass used on a song by Death.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know about fretless in real old school traditional thrash. Clangy pick sound was definitely dominant. 

Death with DiGreggorio (on "Human" and "Individual Thought Patterns"), Cynic (I've noticed a lot of people dig their current album... their other main release "Focus" from the late 90's is great too).

You can do it, but it wont sound as heavy. 

I am a fan of Sean Malone's fretless stuff in general.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdG-J9mvHMw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZfUaa-OywQ


----------



## Lirtle (Nov 21, 2012)

Again not thrash but obscura IMO has some of the best fretless playing out there.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like most signs point to Steve DiGiorgio. Dunno if he used his fretless during his time with Testament though.



SirMyghin said:


> Make one then do it, the answer will then be known as yes.


 
Trying to talk to my bassist about this one...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 21, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> 7 Cynic (I've noticed a lot of people dig their current album... their other main release "Focus" from the late 90's is great too).



Sorry for the /OT, but Focus came out in '93


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 22, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looks like most signs point to Steve DiGiorgio. Dunno if he used his fretless during his time with Testament though.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to talk to my bassist about this one...



Buy me a fretless, give me a month, then replace your bassist with me. Problem solved  (you have endorsements, and are therefore an acquirer of free instruments, make it happen )


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Nov 25, 2012)

Wasn't Cliff Burton supposed to have dabbled with a fretless bass?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 28, 2012)

Pestilence.


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't really know, but if you start one, it would be fucking awesome, it would add a prog. feel to it and it would definetly spice up the world of Thrash, which is pretty boring nowadays.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2012)

shitsøn;3290694 said:


> Pestilence.


 
Completely forgot about this band. Good recommendation. 



SirMyghin said:


> Buy me a fretless, give me a month, then replace your bassist with me. Problem solved  (you have endorsements, and are therefore an acquirer of free instruments, make it happen )


 
If I had you as a bassist, thrash is the last thing we'd play.


----------

